# Holy Grail opaque whites



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

So I had it in my head that I was looking for a white Betta, that I was only going to breed that color. That I would just hold off til then. 

So what happens? The very first time I look at the classifieds, I see a Gene Lucas derived "Holy Grail" double-tail male Betta for sale! I saw pics and he looks fine and he is young and blowing bubbles. Ok, so it is 2 hours away and I have no way to pick him up today, but I really want him! To top that off, the breeder said that she had several females related to him that she would sale me. She is quoting me a very reasonable price because I want to breed them, and has asked in a friendly way that if I do, I would give her a few offspring. Should I buy these if they are healthy? Before I tell yall what price she quoted me, could yall toss out some prices for this type fish...poor quality, average quality and good quality DT Holy Grails. Then I will tell you what she said I could pay. I guess that is a weird way to do it but it makes sense to me lol!


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

The Holy Grail is a strain name created by the owner of bettatalk.com 
You should go check there for prices.


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a link to it.
http://bettatalk.com/catalog_new.htm


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ok before you breed you have to do tons of research what kind of colors are you going for what kind of tail type what will i do with the fry etc etc these are questions you should answer before starting to breed


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks. I had already perused the bettatalk site. She is not selling Bettas at this time.

The person offering up the white Bettas for sell to me said hers came from a line developed by Gene Lucas.


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

beta novice said:


> ok before you breed you have to do tons of research what kind of colors are you going for what kind of tail type what will i do with the fry etc etc these are questions you should answer before starting to breed


Thank you for good advice. I have already successfully bred several generations of Cambodian Bettas back in the 70s. Three generations to be exact. I did well with them and grew the fry out in my backyard pond. Then sold the fry to happy customers. So I have experience. I am just new to the new colors and styles of Bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Dr. Gene Lucas is the person that originally created Opaque white bettas. So technically all opaque whites are from his lines


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO it would be a terrible idea to give your seller a portion of the fry that you rear because if you look at it from her point of view, she's just letting you have a pair and then you give her back a younger pair AND she gets money for it. If I were you, I would sell them all, or split the price with a friend or some people here on these forums and give those people a few of the fry for the money they pay you. This however, is speaking strictly from a business point of view.


----------



## Feral Nature (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Phether. I am still deciding on what to do, thanks for all the input ppl.


----------



## Phether (Aug 22, 2009)

If you do breed them and it turns out all right, I might buy one from you. So don't hesitate to find me :] 
And no problem.


----------

